# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Uczulenie na miód

## Kamil

Mam pewien problem, jeszcze 3 lata temu jadłam miód codziennie, pijąc z herbatą. Teraz po zjedzeniu miodu, nie ma znaczenia jakiego gatunku, mam bardzo silne bóle brzucha i czuję się osłabiona. 
Testy  alergolog iczne miałam robione i nic nie wykazały.
Czy może mi ktoś pomóc??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdarzają się ludzie uczuleni na miód. Wówczas po spożyciu ma się nudności, biegunkę, wymioty, wysypkę i inne dolegliwości uczuleniowe. Zatem nie powinieneś jeść miodu bez konsultacji z lekarzem.

----------


## focus9

Mod wbrew pozorom może być bardzo silnym alergenem. Alergia na miód powoduje:
- zaburzenia dermatologiczne,
- biegunkę, bóle brzucha, wymioty,
- świąd ciała,
- duszność, kaszel,
- pokrzywkę,
- obrzęk naczyniowy,
- zapaść i utratę przytomności (anafilaksja),
- obrzęk gardła i warg,
- przejściowe zaczerwienienie skóry,
- wyciek wydzieliny z nosa,
-  bóle głowy ,
- astmę oskrzelową (często spowodowana wykonywanym zawodem pszczelarza),
- przyspieszenie akcji serca.

----------


## Asia-966

Witam. tez jestem uczulona na miod, a raczej na jego skladniki, jestem alergiczka, mam takze objawy uczulenia na pylki roslin, roztocza (jak dusznosci, katar sienny, zaczerwienienie i opuchniecie spojowek i blon sluzowych nosa). Nie robilam nigdy badan odnosnie uczulenia na miod, ale od okolo 20 lat wiem ze jestem uczulona i unikam miodu jak ognia. W dziecinstwie jadlam miod czesto i nie szkodzil mi, ale nigdy mi specjalnie nie smakowal, jako nastolatka (17-18 lat) po prostu go nie jadlam. Gdy mialam okolo 25 lat za rada kolezanki postanowilam "domowym" sposobem wyleczyc paskudne zapalenie gardla. Przygotowalam cwierc szklanki mikstury skladajacej sie z miodu i soku z cytryny (50:50). Mialam to pic malymi lyczkami w ciagu dnia, podobno wspaniale leczy obolale gardlo... Nie wiem czy dziala, bo po wypiciu 4-5 lyczkow poczulam sie zle. Bolal mnie zoladek, czulam ze jest to bol wewnatrz, chyba blona sluzowa zoladka, do tego tak silne oslabienie, ze w ciagu 10 minut po zazyciu mikstury nie mialam sily podniesc reki, ani mowic, wprost czulam ogromny spadek cisnienia. Nie zorientowalam sie od razu co bylo powodem takiego stanu, ale mialam podejrzenia. Czulam sie zle ponad 10 godzin, potem przeszlo (oczywiscie reszty miodu z cytryna nie wypilam!!). Po przemysleniu wykluczylam inne niz miod przyczyny, cytryne moge jesc jak pomarancze i nie szkodzi mi. Od tego dnia unikam miodu, ale nieswiadomie go zazywajac jeszcze 2-3 razy (w ciastkach, likierze i torcie- nikt mnie nie uprzedzil, a ja nie pomyslalam spytac...PRZED sprobowaniem) upewnilam sie co do zgubnego dzialania miodu na moj organizm. Z moich obserwacji wynika ze:
-kto jest uczulony na pylki, roztocza, itp. MOZE byc tez uczulony na miod;
-jesli juz tak jest- nie ma innego sposobu jak go unikac;
-osoby uczulone na miod, dla wlasnego bezpieczenstwa MUSZA same czytac opis skladnikow, pytac o skladniki zawarte w pozywieniu, poniewaz uczulenie na miod jest tak rzadkim schorzeniem, ze nikt o tym nie mysli, nie uprzedza ze np. w torcie jest obecny;
-jesli osoba uczulona na miod przypadkowo go zazyje- najlepiej udzc sie do lekarza lub...w przypadku silniejszej reakcji, natychmiast do szpitala. Ja osobiscie osobom (uczulonym na miod) ktore lubia i toleruja kawe, polecam wypic jedna filizanke MOCNEJ kawy jak najszybciej po przypadkowym zazyciu miodu (kawa podnosi cisnienie, ktore w reakcji alergicznej na miod spada na leb na szyje). Lepiej bez cukru.
Asia

----------


## agape

Szukałem właśnie: dlaczego po spożyciu miodu boli mnie brzuch? Też jakiś czas temu mogłem spożywać miód ile chciałem, teraz natomiast wcale go nie jem bo od razu zaczyna mnie silnie boleć brzuch. Dlaczego?...? Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## medynar

Sam jestem uczulony na roztocza, ale po spożyciu miodu nic mi nie jest, mam nadzieję że się to nie zmieni

----------


## Krzysiek1988

A po jakim konkretnie miodzie boli Cię brzuch? 
Zastanowiłbym się nad samą jakością miodu. I jak go przechowujesz. 
Miód może fermentować. W grę wchodzi jeszcze nietolerancja fruktozy która występuje w miodzie.
Najwięcej jest jej w miodzie akacjowym, najmniej w rzepakowym. Moim zdaniem alergii na miód nie da się wykluczyć.
Gdzie kupiłeś ten miód?

----------


## ingas

ale to tak od razu zaczyna cię boleć brzuch?

----------


## mariusz żoch

Po spożyciu miodu mam silny ból brzucha tzw skręcanie osłabienie i mocne pulsacyjne bóle pleców

----------


## Rosalie

Uwielbiam miód, swego czasu tylko nim słodziłam napoje czego skutkiem niestety była wysypka. Niestety taki już los alergika...

----------


## buraponura

U mnie też wykryto stosunkowo niedawno uczulenie na miód w naturalnej postaci, chociaż jak byłam mała, bardzo dużo go używałam, bo leczyłam nim przeziębienia. A teraz nie mogę go już w ogóle używać do herbat czy innych napojów i muszę uważać, jakie produkty z nim jem, choć nie zawsze mam objawy po zjedzeniu czegoś z miodem. U mnie były to swędzące znamiona na całym ciele, a jak odstawiłam zupełnie miód, zniknęły od razu.

----------

